# 7400 lift problems?



## GreenBeanSC (Mar 2, 2008)

Anyone have any lift problems with the 7400 series tractors? Seems ours wont go down. We used a backhoe the other day to push it down. Steve Thompson, the mechanic at Progressive Farmer magazine says i need to take it apart and grease my pivots real good with some molly grease. Any comments, ideas? Thanks.


----------



## poonstang90lx (Mar 8, 2007)

Never had to use anything more than my own 200lb butt on our 8000 series. The dealer told us to grease the rockshaft or we would have problems with them not falling like they should.


----------



## GreenBeanSC (Mar 2, 2008)

i barely weigh 180 and i usually cant get it to but slightly move. me and my dad can jump up and down it for 5 mins and it will slowly drop, but thats tiresome.


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

Not real familiar with the newer JDs, but the older ones (1010,2010,3010, etc) had and adjustment under a plug in the rock shaft cover. Don't the newer ones of a knob and shaft to relieve or restrict the fluid to the rock shaft hydraulics and control the fall of rockshaft? I guess when all else fails, I ask my wife where I put the factory manual and look things up.


----------

